

You Can Only Fund Your Tortoise’s  Surgery Once - lenkendall
https://medium.com/best-thing-i-found-online-today/1aae54688874

======
JoshTriplett
Crowdfunding isn't just about one-time projects. Platforms like Kickstarter
and IndieGoGo are designed to fund one-time projects, but one key service this
article didn't mention is Patreon:
[http://www.patreon.com/](http://www.patreon.com/) . It's designed to provide
continuous crowdfunding based on a patronage model: having seen existing work
from a given person, you choose to provide them with a given amount of funding
per month or per creative work produced, and you get some ongoing benefit
based on your level of patronage.

